# Scuba Dude Implant



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi I want to put the case and dial of this vostok back together however need a new mechanism. My question is will this fleabay watch make a suitable donor.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190470364978&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2173wt_1176

Mine










Thanks Mark.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Lots of lookers but no-one game to make a guess.

Remember its ok its my money you risk lol! :derisive:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

What is the movement in your scuba watch?


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

bsa said:


> Hi I want to put the case and dial of this vostok back together however need a new mechanism. My question is will this fleabay watch make a suitable donor.
> 
> Mine
> 
> ...


It's a little hard to tell from the photo but it looks like your watch does not have a date window.

That said, it's a 2409 movement: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&a&2uswk&Wostok_2409

The 2414A looks the same but it has a date complication: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&a&2uswk&Wostok_2414A

The auction you reference uses the same 2409 movement as yours and should be a drop in replacement.

However, if you spend some time searching, you might find one in a similar case to yours for the same price range and then also have a spare bezel, stem, crown, etc in case you ever need them.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, im going to go with this one, there seems to be a more expensive trend on finding a similar working vostok.

The movement that is in pieces is unmarked and has a broken main spring it was mainly the stem fit i was concerned about.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

If all else fails, Bry was looking for one of those dials http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64915


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's interesting, what the story behind this Mark?

The caseback is Komanderskie, but the second hand looks like it's from an Amphibia, as does the crown - though can't make out for certain from the angle. I've only ever seen a few of those bezels before too.

Did this one come with that dial or did you get it independent to make up the whole watch?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I only guessing,But wont the 2414A date mechanism add to the stem height over the 2409 ?.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

howie77 said:


> That's interesting, what the story behind this Mark?
> 
> The caseback is Komanderskie, but the second hand looks like it's from an Amphibia, as does the crown - though can't make out for certain from the angle. I've only ever seen a few of those bezels before too.
> 
> Did this one come with that dial or did you get it independent to make up the whole watch?


Howie I saw a scuba dude on this site and decided ill get one however i didnt want the date model. I sourced this one from fleebay and it was stated as not working and in pieces.

I also presumed that it was a mismatch of parts but not entirely sure and thought id try it as a project. I as with motor bikes i completed a dry assembly and all fitted as should. After realizing the main spring was shot i thought to take the easy option and find a donor. While waiting i have rubbed back and polished the crystal as per site instructions, removed bezel (that would not turn) and cleaned out much grim and replaced same which now moves smooth and polished case which was also filthy. So now still waiting for movement. One problem is i can see fingerprints on the black dial how do i deal with these.










Mark.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking swish mate!

Never used it but for fingerprints on dial, try rodico? Dunno if blue tack would do the same...



















edit - forgot to mention you can get if needs be new case and crown gaskets, but you most likely knew that.

Good luck with the project!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Finished and keeping good time. It ended up consuming a lot of time, the donor movement had a date complication which had been removed, but as the watch was a bodgie job it and was difficult to get out of old case. Then i spent hours? having trouble with the stem it wouldnt click into place sometimes or when it did it wouldnt engage the winding pinion or clutch then it would so i would assemble it to have the same issues. In the end i slightly rubbed down the stem with 600 grit paper and lost the winding pinion from the donor so replaced it with the original one belonging to that stem. One of the two done the trick all nice and smooth now. The stress marks on the crystal cant really be seen when wearing watch so im happy. I know its a fraken however it was assembled by me for me and i like it.

Cheers Mark



















Ps when i find some i want to put the big pointy style hands on


----------

